# Skye's Ongoing Picture Thread



## Lissy1807 (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
I would like to introduce my gorgeous little girl, Skye.
She is a 5 - 6 months old cobalt greywing. I have only had her for 3 days but she seems to be warming up to me well.
She is a real little princess. She is quite shy but she knows what she wants.








During the day, if I'm not in the room then she will have a good old chat with my sister's green-cheek conure who is just a few metres away!🥰
She absolutely hates it when I brush my teeth! I have an electric toothbrush and whenever I use it she goes nuts and it is quite funny. I either have to leave the room or finish quickly.😆 I absolutely adore her. I just look forward to getting home and going to my bedroom to check on her and have a little chat with her. When I lie on my bed, say reading a book or something, after a while she will make a few quiet chirps as if to say 'Hello, you still there?' and it literally just makes me grin from ear to ear!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

She’s beautiful


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skye is a gorgeous little girl  She sounds like quite a character! I can't wait to hear more about her


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skye is a very beautiful girl.
I'm looking forward to lots of pictures and updates.*


----------



## Lissy1807 (2 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Skye is a gorgeous little girl  She sounds like quite a character! I can't wait to hear more about her


She is! She has decided that instead of just flying or hopping down from her perch she has to turn herself upside down and just drop off instead🤕😅
I would have got a photo but I didn't have a phone with me🙃


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It will be interesting to see her personality develop. From the picture you posted I get the impression that she knows how beautiful she is and knows just what she wants and how to get it.


----------



## Lissy1807 (2 mo ago)

You are correct there! She seems to be quite a little madam. If I don't talk to her then she starts jumping around and ringing the bell on her toys. She really is special 😊


----------

